# Could you be a gay ? Read this thread and find out !



## jcfynx (Feb 4, 2012)

Dudes.

Some love them.

Some love them (not so much.)

If it's alright with you, all I really want is to share with you my love for hot dudes.

Share me some of your favorite dudes, we can trade and collect them all.

Addendum: Let's keep this a dong-free zone, you animals. ;d

*vvvvv Everyone below this line is gay vvvvv*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6344231/

You are holding those chopsticks wrong, also why are you wearing goggles you are not flying or swimming.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3385979/

With this level of muscular hypertrophy it must be difficult to find a shirt that fits.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3297671/

This, this is much more realistic, thank you. I want my manimals as accurate as possible.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6368050/

Shake that ass. \:

Watch yourself. ):

Show me what you're workin' with. }:


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 4, 2012)

Ew, muscles. Over gross examples, this one being NSFW
I'm bi, but prefer the femmy girly types of bois, take Zajice as an example.


----------



## Brazen (Feb 4, 2012)

Come on guys, already there's 2 posts and not a single mention of me.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 4, 2012)

Someone's going to post this some time, might as well be me:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7005048
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6030764/

I'll see what else I can find...

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7260138 perhaps a little big for me but still nice...
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3483548/ like that cute wink and the ear twitched over to one side
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7342602 cute and smart, what's not to like?
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/7040088/ ...very impressive

I think I'll stop now, let someone else have a chance


----------



## Brazen (Feb 4, 2012)

Nobody's gay for Brazen?

;_;


----------



## Flarei (Feb 4, 2012)

Personally, I have moments where I'm extremely feminine. Kinda creeps me out sometimes.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 4, 2012)

Aww, a jc thread where I can't join in :c

(If it weren't for the no-dong rule I could even post that hilarious one that I will remember for all eternity but no)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 4, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> (If it weren't for the no-dong rule I could even post that hilarious one that I will remember for all eternity but no)



PM me.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2012)

can i post photos of actual dudes or no



LizardKing said:


> (If it weren't for the no-dong rule I could even post that hilarious one that I will remember for all eternity but no)



if this were a forum that allowed NSFW photos I'd post a photo of a black man pissing on an old dudes face 
It's my fave pic on my comp


----------



## Greg (Feb 4, 2012)

my gay powers got me a job yesterday! 

Narse and Tojo. That is all.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Feb 4, 2012)

I'll be gay for Brazen

...yeahp.
https://d.facdn.net/art/nautilusta/1328382240.half.nautilusta_raidus.jpg
He's cute, but I'm not good at this whole "Oooh, find some attractive anthro-bois" thing.

@egregious; Narse I can understand but how you like Tojo's work is admittedly beyond me.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 4, 2012)

Narse has scary Lovecraftian deep-sea-monstrosity butts


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Narse has scary Lovecraftian deep-sea-monstrosity butts



Doesn't seem to wanna stray from his everything-must-have-rubber-skin style. Even with furry animals..


----------



## morphology (Feb 4, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> I'll be gay for Brazen
> 
> ...yeahp.
> https://d.facdn.net/art/nautilusta/1328382240.half.nautilusta_raidus.jpg
> ...



Raidus is one of my college buddies. Talk about a small world after all. XD


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Feb 4, 2012)

Clayton said:


> Doesn't seem to wanna stray from his everything-must-have-rubber-skin style. Even with furry animals..



hmm. He strays enough for it to be bearable at times, but he does seem to be stuck in that mode, which is rather strange 

@Morphology, thank gawd for clicking on random attractive photos on the home page x3


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> hmm. He strays enough for it to be bearable at times, but he does seem to be stuck in that mode, which is rather strange
> 
> @Morphology, thank gawd for clicking on random attractive photos on the home page x3



If you can link me an example in which the skin don't look like a garbage bag full of pudding that woukd be great


----------



## morphology (Feb 4, 2012)

Clayton said:


> If you can link me an example in which the skin don't look like a garbage bag full of pudding that woukd be great



Skin that looks like a garbage bag full of pudding sounds less sexy and more like a symptom of horrible disease.
Edit: looked up Narse's profile.... urrgh, a lot of the drawings have this uncanny Stretch Armstrong-esque feel to them. Although the characters are muscled, they don't seem to look really solid.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh good lord what's wrong with this thread.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 4, 2012)

In this topic


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Feb 4, 2012)

But then I'd have to put up a link with nsfw tags, and find that one single image that didn't look like a completely stretched out arse...

too much work...

Instead, random faggot that is cute.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 4, 2012)

I like average or girly men and despise excessive muscle.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 4, 2012)

Muscle scares me shitless.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 4, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Muscle scares me shitless.


This, and some make me want to vomit


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 4, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Muscle scares me shitless.


You damn right you should be scared of Arnold Schwarzenegger.


----------



## Conker (Feb 4, 2012)

I guess I'm not gay since I looked at the pictures and nothing. Most were well drawn though, I'll give them that.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh my god I like men. OH SHIT IM SUPERHOMOGAY




Brazen said:


> Nobody's gay for Brazen?
> 
> ;_;



Also I love you brazen. Cum yiff meh


----------



## Takun (Feb 4, 2012)

Jc I am straight but I find your chin chin adorable. ;A;


----------



## Waffles (Feb 4, 2012)

I hate girly boys, but I also hate crazy-omfg-super-burly-muscle men. Just gimme a regular guy, goddammit :I


edit:  Dongs, dongs, dongs.


----------



## Takun (Feb 4, 2012)

You would be first to break the no dong rule.  V:


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2012)

can we post photos of hot guys like normal people?

hot thick eyebrows on men
go
mmmmm


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 4, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/5473567/

Wow I guess I have no class after all

or maybe I could go for the "elegant with elbows on table" look? w/e

I comished this ages ago and it was a nightmare


----------



## Ad Hoc (Feb 4, 2012)

Clayton said:


> can we post photos of hot guys like normal people?
> 
> hot thick eyebrows on men
> go
> mmmmm


Commander Amarao~


I have no pictures of men I find attractive, I'm terrible at being the homogay.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> Commander Amarao~
> 
> 
> I have no pictures of men I find attractive, I'm terrible at being the homogay.



real men
photos

i hit the jackpot, fellas
http://manbrows.tumblr.com/


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2012)

I think this is my favorite sexy guy personally

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7068659/


----------



## Ad Hoc (Feb 4, 2012)

Clayton said:


> real men
> photos
> 
> i hit the jackpot, fellas
> http://manbrows.tumblr.com/


Photos of real . . . human people? Real ones? Disgusting. 

:V


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> Photos of real . . . human people? Real ones? Disgusting.
> 
> :V



the thoght of jacking off to furry porn disgusts me to be quite frank
i got no probs drawng it but I dont see the appeal in it sexully


----------



## Ad Hoc (Feb 4, 2012)

Clayton said:


> the thoght of jacking off to furry porn disgusts me to be quite frank
> i got no probs drawng it but I dont see the appeal in it sexully


I find jacking off in general impossible. PRUDE FIGHT.


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 4, 2012)

Clayton said:


> the thoght of jacking off to furry porn disgusts me to be quite frank
> i got no probs drawng it but I dont see the appeal in it sexully



You're just in denial. You know you like it. :V


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> I find jacking off in general impossible. PRUDE FIGHT.



i dont jack off to porn

beat that


----------



## Ad Hoc (Feb 4, 2012)

Clayton said:


> i dont jack off to porn
> 
> beat that


I think you misunderstood the content of the post you responded to. I don't jack off in general for a variety of reasons. I don't think that can be beaten shy of total chastity or perhaps self-penectomy. 


I'm outta here I'm derailing this miserably. Pax.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> I think you misunderstood the content of the post you responded to. I don't jack off in general for a variety of reasons. I don't think that can be beaten shy of total chastity or perhaps self-penectomy.
> 
> 
> I'm outta here I'm derailing this miserably. Pax.



you are a boring man


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2012)

What a boring derail.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 4, 2012)

Clayton said:


> can we post photos of hot guys like normal people?
> 
> hot thick eyebrows on men
> go
> mmmmm


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 4, 2012)

All of  you have ruined my thread. I hate all of you. Get out of here.



Kitutal said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7342602 cute and smart, what's not to like?



He's eight.



Takun said:


> Jc I am straight but I find your chin chin adorable. ;A;



Takun you are the worst kind of human garbage.



Clayton said:


> can we post photos of hot guys like normal people?
> 
> hot thick eyebrows on men
> go
> mmmmm



No that's disgusting get out of my thread you troll.



Ad Hoc said:


> I find jacking off in general impossible. PRUDE FIGHT.



However I want to know more about your masturbation habits.


----------



## Vega (Feb 4, 2012)

Since Clayton wants photos and not drawn, here you go. (NSFW kinda) 
If it's against the rules in any way, I'll remove it.



Brazen said:


> Nobody's gay for Brazen?
> 
> ;_;



Why so serious?  EVERYONE is gay for you Brazen!


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2012)

Gibby said:


>



no


oh ffs vega 
cmon.


----------



## shteev (Feb 4, 2012)

Anyone feel like some sexy sophistication?

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7298658

Also, my avatar is sexy.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/468926/


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 4, 2012)

Clayton said:


> no








Better?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 4, 2012)

wow this thread got really dumb


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2012)

yall are horrible at this im out to go to sleep


----------



## Vega (Feb 4, 2012)

Clayton said:


> no
> 
> 
> oh ffs vega
> cmon.









Ok, here's another.  And here's a normal one for Clayton.  You're so boring.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2012)

Vega said:


> Ok, here's another.  And here's a normal one for Clayton.  You're so boring.



no i asked for hot, thick, sexy eyebrows on dudes


----------



## Carnie (Feb 4, 2012)

The sexiest eyebrows of all.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 4, 2012)

shteev said:


> Anyone feel like some sexy sophistication?
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7298658



I would destroy that.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> I would destroy that.



only i can talk like that


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Feb 4, 2012)

Clayton said:


> no i asked for hot, thick, sexy eyebrows on dudes



How's this?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2012)

Gr8fulFox said:


> How's this?



okay im done here


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 4, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7267204/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5330403/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7294635/
more pictures. :twisted: *evil laugh*
*cough cough* I mean *totaly innocent really*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7267204/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5330403/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7294635/
> more pictures. :twisted: *evil laugh*
> *cough cough* I mean *totaly innocent really*



The fuck did I just click on?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 4, 2012)

Brazen said:


> Nobody's gay for Brazen?
> 
> ;_;



I'm gay for the Joker.  Does that help?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 4, 2012)

Mentova said:


> The fuck did I just click on?


It's called Hyper

It's a fetish


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 4, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7248241/

In real life I can't stand dirty people but I have a strange affection for them when they are fuzzy animals.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6434885/

I have some business you can do right here ;D

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6679486/

This color is not canon for a badger perhaps he should seek medical attention.


----------



## shteev (Feb 4, 2012)

Vega said:


> Ok, here's another.  And here's a normal one for Clayton.  You're so boring.



YES
TURIANS
FUCK YES

I would totally tap that.

I mean, c'mon, Turians are the epitome of intergalactic sexiness.


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 4, 2012)

shteev said:


> Also, my avatar is sexy.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/468926/



o.0
Yowza


----------



## ryanleblanc (Feb 5, 2012)

If I was your boss and I caught you looking at any furry that is not fully clothed I would not be impressed and would probably sneak up behind you and say "Nice quarterly sales reports you have there." So instantly assume that all the links in this post are *NSFW* (excluding the first link) because well, lack of clothing for most and suggestive underwear for others.


For me (bi) I prefer something somewhere in between slim & slimmish-muscular (Yes I did just make up the word "slimmish"). 

Somewhere between *here* and *here* (Yeah, I know, it's a very small difference).

I'm not a fan at all of girly guys, nor am I a fan of *tumours-for-muscles* (aka Aaron).


Really the holy grail here would be *SAETTO!!!!!!! *Nothing can top that


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 5, 2012)

jc's a greasy groper


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 5, 2012)

ryanleblanc said:


> Really the holy grail here would be *SAETTO!!!!!!! *Nothing can top that



I second this. shame people like that don't exist in the real world.
At least, not that I've seen.


----------



## Cain (Feb 5, 2012)

This thread needs more bi. INTRODUCING, DIEGO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeeah. Look at that bitch.


----------



## Cain (Feb 5, 2012)

ryanleblanc said:


> If I was your boss and I caught you looking at any furry that is not fully clothed I would not be impressed and would probably sneak up behind you and say "Nice quarterly sales reports you have there." So instantly assume that all the links in this post are *NSFW* (excluding the first link) because well, lack of clothing for most and suggestive underwear for others.
> 
> 
> For me (bi) I prefer something somewhere in between slim & slimmish-muscular (Yes I did just make up the word "slimmish").
> ...


If we're taking fur piled, Husky all the way.


----------



## shteev (Feb 5, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7100905

do want


----------



## Zoetrope (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh murrr. Some sexy fellas in here, I must be gay.

I have a total softspot for this character: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7312381


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 5, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> DIEGO



So, you like older men, eh? (;


----------



## Cain (Feb 5, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> So, you like older men, eh? (;


Not really. I'd preferably date around my own age. Currently, that's impossible.

How old is diego anyways? He looks around 24. It's hard to guess age with Blotch's work.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 5, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> Instead, random faggot that is cute.



Out of all of these that is the cutest I have seen.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 5, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> 24



So you're saying I have a chance? :3c

Diego's probably around there.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 5, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Out of all of these that is the cutest I have seen.



I agree with that. I just want to be him, but I can't, I'm stuck in the real world still.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd like to hang with some bunnies, maybe chill with him, or take a walk with this cutie.


----------



## Cain (Feb 5, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> So you're saying I have a chance? :3c
> 
> Diego's probably around there.


Heh.


I'm slightly annoyed with the amount of femboy pics people are posting.
Personally, I prefer the 'manly' more muscular, types. Not the 'YEEEAH I BENCH PRESS 180 POUNDS', but the type that just keeps in good shape. Exactly, like, as a anthro example, Husky. From furpiled.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 5, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Personally, I prefer the 'manly' more muscular, types. Not the 'YEEEAH I BENCH PRESS 180 POUNDS', but the type that just keeps in good shape. Exactly, like, as a anthro example, Husky. From furpiled.



Of course, how could I forget that. Ignore my earlier comment, we have a new winner.


----------



## Cain (Feb 5, 2012)

shteev said:


> YES
> TURIANS
> FUCK YES
> 
> ...


AAAAAAH. 
WANT.
The turian, not daniel craig. But he's good. 
ME3, WHY U NO COME OUT EARLIER SO I CAN HAVE MANSECKS WITH GARRUS?


Kitutal said:


> Of course, how could I forget that. Ignore my earlier comment, we have a new winner.


What?


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 5, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> What?



What do you mean what? what is there better than this:
http://www.liondogworks.com/fur-piled/en/4
http://www.liondogworks.com/fur-piled/en/412


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2012)

Guys turians are not sexy they are space bug men what is wrong with you


----------



## Cain (Feb 5, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> What do you mean what? what is there better than this:
> http://www.liondogworks.com/fur-piled/en/4
> http://www.liondogworks.com/fur-piled/en/412


I still can't tell if you're referring to Saetto, or Husky. I do admit, furrets are quite cute. Like R.Griffin's fursona.


Mentova said:


> Guys turians are not sexy they are space bug men what is wrong with you


But Garrus' attempts at courting are just so hilarious and cute :c


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> But Garrus' attempts at courting are just so hilarious and cute :c



Well screw ME's romance plots. Shepard has no time for romance! There is a galaxy to save!


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 5, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> I still can't tell if you're referring to Saetto, or Husky. I do admit, furrets are quite cute. Like R.Griffin's fursona.



I like them both, but Husky just seems so exactly right to me, for some reason I can't quite explain... Though, oddly even if they were real, I wouldn't want to do anything to separate them.
Then again, what I like is someone that not only looks nice, but that I enjoy spending time with, get on well with, share common interests with and so on... and it just so happens I may have found such a person, but no pictures, I'm afraid.


----------



## Cain (Feb 5, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Well screw ME's romance plots. Shepard has no time for romance! There is a galaxy to save!


How DARE you?


Kitutal said:


> I like them both, but Husky just seems so exactly right to me, for some reason I can't quite explain... Though, oddly even if they were real, I wouldn't want to do anything to separate them.
> Then again, what I like is someone that not only looks nice, but that I enjoy spending time with, get on well with, share common interests with and so on... and it just so happens I may have found such a person, but no pictures, I'm afraid.


Yeah. I find that, if husky were a human, I would be on that so quickly. His sense of humor and of romance seem pperfectly suited for me. *Sigh.* Wishful thinking, I guess.
Also, here's why I was talking about furrets: 





Lookit that tail.
DAT TAIL. SO FLUFFY.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> How DARE you?
> 
> Yeah. I find that, if husky were a human, I would be on that so quickly. His sense of humor and of romance seem pperfectly suited for me. *Sigh.* Wishful thinking, I guess.
> Also, here's why I was talking about furrets:
> ...



I honestly avoid the ME romance stuff like the plague. I want to play a cool scifi RPG. If I wanted to play a japanese dating sim or watch james bond-esqe sex scenes, I'd go do those.

As for the rest of your post... where are his pants? And that name sounds like some generic name someone picked for scifi B movie.

RICK GRIFFIN: SPACE DETECTIVE!


----------



## Cain (Feb 5, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I honestly avoid the ME romance stuff like the plague. I want to play a cool scifi RPG. If I wanted to play a japanese dating sim or watch james bond-esqe sex scenes, I'd go do those.
> 
> As for the rest of your post... where are his pants? And that name sounds like some generic name someone picked for scifi B movie.
> 
> RICK GRIFFIN: SPACE DETECTIVE!


...
Are you saying you don't know who Rick Griffin is?
Rick Griffin is too awesome to require pants.
Rick Griffin is the CREATOR of HOUSEPETS. 
<3


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 5, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> How DARE you?
> 
> Yeah. I find that, if husky were a human, I would be on that so quickly. His sense of humor and of romance seem pperfectly suited for me. *Sigh.* Wishful thinking, I guess.



Of course, chances are, there is someone like that somewhere around, if you look long enough... There are enough people out there.
And it's a great, well written and drawn story, I think I'll have to read it again. that was what made me realise I was in exactly the right place here, however much everyone seems obsessed with the porn side of things most of the time. shame there isn't much more of stuff like that, but I think we're derailing this thread here, so I'll stop.
sorry


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> ...
> Are you saying you don't know who Rick Griffin is?
> Rick Griffin is too awesome to require pants.
> Rick Griffin is the CREATOR of HOUSEPETS.
> <3



No I don't. I have no idea who that is, and I've never read housepets. Though I am aware of it.


----------



## Cain (Feb 5, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> And it's a great, well written and drawn story, I think I'll have to read it again. that was what made me realise I was in exactly the right place here, however much everyone seems obsessed with the porn side of things most of the time. shame there isn't much more of stuff like that, but I think we're derailing this thread here, so I'll stop.
> sorry


I've personally read it over 7 times methinks.


----------



## Cain (Feb 5, 2012)

Mentova said:


> No I don't. I have no idea who that is, and I've never read housepets. Though I am aware of it.


You really should.
ONE OF US ONE OF US ONE OF US


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> You really should.
> ONE OF US ONE OF US ONE OF US


Well I'd ask for details and why it's apparently so good but I don't wanna derail the thread.

On topic, my character is clearly the sexiest man-beast ever created.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 5, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> I've personally read it over 7 times methinks.



Well I only found it a couple of weeks ago. I think I want to buy it, so I can read on the bus or in class or... what happened to not derailing the thread any more.

OK, great guys, how about this, I quite agree with that whole romance thing above, snuggling and cuddling and holding hands and just enjoying being together, it's great, there's a whole lot more to a remationship than what the other person looks like and... well you know. I'm reminded of a text message I got a few days ago:
_'Hi hun, its ***. Sorry i fell asleep on you i was too comfy. i felt so safe and sleepy'
_


----------



## Cain (Feb 5, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Well I'd ask for details and why it's apparently so good but I don't wanna derail the thread.
> 
> On topic, my character is clearly the sexiest man-beast ever created.


I'll visitor message you in the foreseeable future.

Yes, it totally is, especially with that avatar.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> I'll visitor message you in the foreseeable future.
> 
> Yes, it totally is, especially with that avatar.


Just look at dat sexiness. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7315356/

YOU KNOW YOU WANNA MURR WITH HIM


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 5, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Just look at dat sexiness. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7315356/
> 
> YOU KNOW YOU WANNA MURR WITH HIM



My avatar begs to differ. D:<


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 5, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Just look at dat sexiness. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7315356/
> YOU KNOW YOU WANNA MURR WITH HIM



Got that right. And look at your avatar, such sexy derpiness.


----------



## shteev (Feb 5, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Well screw ME's romance plots. Shepard has no time for romance! There is a galaxy to save!



Wait, are you actually trying to be _serious_ on a thread dedicated to the posting of hawt bois?
Scratch that, are you actually trying to be _serious_ on a Furry forum?


----------



## shteev (Feb 5, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> I've personally read it over 7 times methinks.



Is that the one with Husky in it? Can I haz links?

Too lazy to Google.

EDIT:

DERAILING THREAD
LOOK AT THIS SMEXYNESS

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3754010/


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 5, 2012)

The links are in one of my posts up near the top of the page. I don't think this thread can get much more derailed, though, soon it'll have gone all the way round and back onto the rails from the other side


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2012)

shteev said:


> DERAILING THREAD
> LOOK AT THIS SMEXYNESS
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3754010/


PUT YOUR PANTS BACK ON

GOD


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 5, 2012)

Mentova said:


> PUT YOUR PANTS BACK ON
> 
> GOD



No...no I think they're fine where they are.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2012)

The_Mask said:


> No...no I think they're fine where they are.



Pervert. >=[


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 5, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Pervert. >=[



You rang?


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Feb 5, 2012)

This is better than anything else in this thread :3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2012)

Gr8fulFox said:


> This is better than anything else in this thread :3



Real women are better than that >=[


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree, even real women are better. Most of them.


----------



## Vega (Feb 5, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6840215/  :3


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Feb 5, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Real women are better than that >=[



I agree, but are there any pics of real women in this thread?


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 5, 2012)

Vega said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6840215/  :3



!0.0...this thread is turning to poooorn.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 5, 2012)

Vega said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6840215/  :3



That dude's art creeps me the fuck out.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 5, 2012)

Come on guys try to keep this clean.


----------



## Don (Feb 5, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Come on guys try to keep this clean.



You're going to have an easier time telling birds to stop shitting on your car.

And the amount of Zen in this thread disturbs me. I may not be gay, but I can still tell good homoporn from bad homoporn.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Feb 5, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/2111882/

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/2218490/


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 5, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> That dude's art creeps me the fuck out.



What are you talking about Zen is pretty much the greatest.

I hope you asphyxiate on your own wretched spittle.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 5, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Come on guys try to keep this clean.




Hey, it is mostly clean, we're sticking to the rule, just pushing against it as much as we can, see how far we can stretch it. Someone does that everytime a rule appears. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3942236/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5144899
no nudity


----------



## Vega (Feb 5, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> That dude's art creeps me the fuck out.


Yes because there is nothing creepier than Zen's stuff.  Right. *:V*



Dragonfurry said:


> Come on guys try to keep this clean.


Have you seen the second post of this thread?



Don said:


> You're going to have an easier time telling birds to stop shitting on your car.
> And the amount of Zen in this thread disturbs me. I may not be gay, but I can still tell good homoporn from bad homoporn.



Ok guys, what is wrong with Zen?


----------



## Vega (Feb 5, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> Hey, it is mostly clean, we're sticking to the rule, just pushing against it as much as we can, see how far we can stretch it. Someone does that everytime a rule appears.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3942236/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5144899
> no nudity



Zen's art is CLEARLY worse than this.  :V  But seriously, hyper muscles is just... I'm not into that sorry.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 5, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> a picture of a dong



Dearest Kitutal, you have violated the sanctity of the dong-free zone. 

How utterly degenerate and base.

I can hardly forbear hurling things at you.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey, he's wearing clothes. everyone has one, they're just covered up, same as his. Nothing wrong with that.

OK, enough messing around, time to be serious again.


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 5, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> Hey, it is mostly clean, we're sticking to the rule, just pushing against it as much as we can, see how far we can stretch it. Someone does that everytime a rule appears.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3942236/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5144899
> no nudity



Those poor men have so many tumors.... 0.o


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 5, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> Hey, he's wearing clothes. everyone has one, they're just covered up, same as his. Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> OK, enough messing around, time to be serious again.



>Being serious in a furry porn thread.


----------



## Shad (Feb 5, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3385979/
> 
> With this level of muscular hypertrophy it must be difficult to find a shirt that fits.


 MFW I have that set as the wallpaper on my phone.


What I'm workin' with:
https://otter.furaffinity.net/full/7252141/
**drools**

(Yes, I'm conceited enough to use https://otter.... :v)


----------



## Vega (Feb 5, 2012)

Shad said:


> What I'm workin' with:
> https://otter.furaffinity.net/full/7252141/
> **drools**









 I found a new favorite artist!


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 5, 2012)

Shad said:


> MFW I have that set as the wallpaper on my phone.
> 
> 
> What I'm workin' with:
> ...



wtf is otter



Vega said:


> Ok guys, what is wrong with Zen?



That depends on what you mean by "what's wrong"
Do you mean "what's wrong with his porn" or "what's wrong with his art style"?
I have no opinions on the former because I don't look at furry porn, I do however have opinions on the latter but I believe getting into them would be off-topic.


----------



## Vega (Feb 5, 2012)

What a HUNK! 






Clayton said:


> That depends on what you mean by "what's wrong"
> Do you mean "what's wrong with his porn" or "what's wrong with his art style"?


I guess both, I personally see nothing wrong with any of his art.  He doesn't do any extreme fetishes and his art style is unique, and looks beautiful.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 5, 2012)

Vega said:


> I guess both, I personally see nothing wrong with any of his art.  He doesn't do any extreme fetishes and his art style is unique, and looks beautiful.



one word

LENSGLARE


----------



## Vega (Feb 5, 2012)

Clayton said:


> one word
> 
> LENSGLARE



Hm, good point.  That's one thing that gets a little tiring with his art.  It's still overall great in my opinion.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 5, 2012)

So the point of this thread is to have a bunch of gay furries drool over this thread?


----------



## Vega (Feb 5, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> So the point of this thread is to have a bunch of gay furries drool over this thread?



Not sure but that's what I've been doing.


----------



## Cain (Feb 5, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> So the point of this thread is to have a bunch of gay furries drool over this thread?


And Bis.
Now let's see if I can't find some clean art by Zaush.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 5, 2012)

Vega said:


> Hm, good point.  That's one thing that gets a little tiring with his art.  It's still overall great in my opinion.


It's what has always turned me off of his art. Instead of making the light source subtle he makes it lensflare and by doing so makes the whole scene look very synthetic. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7068626
There are leaves in this scene giving the impression that it's taking place in a forest or similar, yet the light source is shining from the left as well as the top/behind. Instead of showing dappled lighting like real sunlight would through leaves [one sun, btw, not two in random directions] they look like spotlights in a photography studio and that the leaves are simply props. This is what I see in every picture by Zen and what turns me off of his art and always has.

Then again I'm sure there are people out there who hate my shading so to each his own I guess.


----------



## Cain (Feb 5, 2012)

Found some clean Zaush!
Which was unsurprisingly kinda hard to find.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/864633/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/865148/
lookit that Dalmatian.


----------



## Cain (Feb 5, 2012)

Ah, Wolfy-Nail, that's who I forgot!
Edit: Okay it's impossible to find clean art by him with a guy in it.


----------



## Shad (Feb 5, 2012)

Clayton said:


> wtf is otter


Well you see Clayton... an otter is a mammal that li- *brick'd*It's nothing really. You can add pretty much anything in front of furaffinity.net and it will work the same as "www.". eg. http://cockmongler.furaffinity.net or http://claytonismybitch.furaffinity.net. The only exceptions are reserved subdomains (eg. sfw.furaffinity.net).


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2012)

So how long until this completely degenerates into "post what porn you fap to"?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 5, 2012)

Shad said:


> Well you see Clayton... an otter is a mammal that li- *brick'd*It's nothing really. You can add pretty much anything in front of furaffinity.net and it will work the same as "www.". eg. http://cockmongler.furaffinity.net or http://claytonismybitch.furaffinity.net. The only exceptions are reserved subdomains (eg. sfw.furaffinity.net).


awesome

http://whyisclaytonsocool.furaffinity.net


----------



## Shad (Feb 5, 2012)

Vega said:


> What a HUNK!



 +watch~<3 

Good golly, Miss Molly! dat URL.... it spreads! >:3


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 5, 2012)

Well I suppose bulge is okay based on what I've seen in this thread

Really, really gay http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7344496
Yours truly :3c http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4217919/ (I'm amazed how popular this one is... maybe I shouldn't be)


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2012)

greg-the-fox said:


> Yours truly :3c http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4217919/ (I'm amazed how popular this one is... maybe I shouldn't be)



That line is bullshit I can resist it.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 5, 2012)

greg-the-fox said:


> Well I suppose bulge is okay based on what I've seen in this thread
> 
> Really, really gay http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7344496
> Yours truly :3c http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4217919/ (I'm amazed how popular this one is... maybe I shouldn't be)



http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7344496
One of my worst pet peeves about furry porn. people who draw furry porn dont know how balls and cock work
Bend over at that slight angle and try to comfortably push your balls between your legs so they stick out the back. its not possible unless you like having your balls crushed and your balls are saggy as hel

ugh whatever why am i critiquing furry porn

and i can resist the 2nd one. that murry purry yiffyaff daawg paws bullshit is grating. i dont get what people find yiffyaff about dog paws, they smell like nachos


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 5, 2012)

Clayton said:


> i dont get what people find yiffyaff about dog paws, they smell like nachos



I think you should maybe take your dog to the doctor


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 5, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I think you should maybe take your dog to the doctor



you gotta b e jokin me if you dont think cat and dog paws smell like cornchips


edit if any of you dweebs wants ahot pic & is 18+ message me
its nsfw


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 6, 2012)

This here is furry land, Where everyone is a sex god and women can have dicks that are 3 feet tall.

GG FaF


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 6, 2012)

Only three feet? you should have seen some of the ones I found looking for stuff for here.
Shame this all kind of fell apart in the end, I managed to add five new people to my watch list, back on the sensible pages.


----------



## Cain (Feb 6, 2012)

THIS IS MY YIFF. THERE ARE MANY LIKE IT, BUT THIS ONE IS MINE!


----------



## Piroshki (Feb 6, 2012)

I always say I'm asexual 'cause I don't care about getting laid, but that doesn't mean I can't appreciate a cute guy when I see one. :3
http://linni-fight.deviantart.com/art/Clyde-205699110?q=favby%3Apiroshki%2F39231438&qo=18
http://edheloth.deviantart.com/art/Music-Wave-151267604?q=favby:piroshki/39231438&qo=48
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6858872/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5302815/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/6162910/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5353437/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6807680/
I like tails. :I


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 6, 2012)

Piroshki said:


> I always say I'm asexual 'cause I don't care about getting laid, but that doesn't mean I can't appreciate a cute guy when I see one. :3
> http://linni-fight.deviantart.com/art/Clyde-205699110?q=favby%3Apiroshki%2F39231438&qo=18
> http://edheloth.deviantart.com/art/Music-Wave-151267604?q=favby:piroshki/39231438&qo=48
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6858872/
> ...


Asexual =/= "idc if I get laid or not"
Asexual = _"I can masturbate and find someone good-looking but it doesn't go past there. I don't experience sexual attraction"_


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 6, 2012)

Aren't they both the same? You wouldn't care if you didn't 'experience sexual attraction', and the same the other way around. I know I didn't, before.

Anyways, liking these lot a lot more than eariler, good to see this getting back on track, i'll search out some more to add...


----------



## Piroshki (Feb 6, 2012)

Clayton said:


> Asexual =/= "idc if I get laid or not"
> Asexual = _"I can masturbate and find someone good-looking but it doesn't go past there. I don't experience sexual attraction"_


It's not sexual attraction, it's eye candy. I just said I don't care if I get laid in an attempt to sound casual in saying that I don't have any interest in sex, but I can appreciate if someone is attractive.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 6, 2012)

http://th05.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2012/005/0/a/mac__s_big_ness__by_mohawkrex-d4ldx8y.jpg
http://th00.deviantart.net/fs45/150/f/2009/137/e/5/e5e21ad0fbbed4f09e03e06267561261.png
trying a new source, it's not working that well


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 6, 2012)

Piroshki said:


> It's not sexual attraction, it's eye candy. I just said I don't care if I get laid in an attempt to sound casual in saying that I don't have any interest in sex, but I can appreciate if someone is attractive.



Ah, I getcha
intredasting
I have questioned myself being asexual before because I'm a bit confused.
I can say "that dude is hot" but I don't have any interest in masturbating to porn.
I don't find any love in sex, I just like it to get off
Maybe I'm not asexual, maybe I'm just weird.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 6, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> you should have seen some of the ones I found looking for stuff for here.


 Good lord no


----------



## ryanleblanc (Feb 6, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> This thread needs more bi. INTRODUCING, DIEGO!
> 
> Yeeah. Look at that bitch.



I love diego <3



Jagged Edge said:


> If we're taking fur piled, Husky all the way.



Husky is my second favourite and it's a VERY close second. Plus that one page of furpiled with husky's ass showing, he's just too adorable. And while we're on the topic of Saetto and Husky...

*All the greatest husky and saetto pages in furpiled (NSFW): *
*
Saetto stripping, 

I wish I was husky,

Husky's cute butt,

Tangerine Speedo,

Just a funny page,

Husky in boxer-briefs,

Husky feeling up Saetto at a nightclub,

Husky being dramatic and depressed (but in the shower, yay).


My personal opinion of Saetto and Husky:





*


----------



## Carnie (Feb 6, 2012)

Clayton said:


> Ah, I getcha
> intredasting
> I have questioned myself being asexual before because I'm a bit confused.
> I can say "that dude is hot" but I don't have any interest in masturbating to porn.
> ...



Gurrrl you just a slut.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 6, 2012)

Carnie said:


> Gurrrl you just a slut.



I kinda am


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Feb 6, 2012)

What a gay?


----------



## Vega (Feb 6, 2012)

HAXX said:


> What a gay?



[video=youtube;e89sNRu5PIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e89sNRu5PIQ[/video]


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Feb 6, 2012)

Vega said:


> youtube video



I could have sworn it had something to do with about being happy, not giant alien monster.


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 6, 2012)

HAXX said:


> I could have sworn it had something to do with about being happy, not giant alien monster.



I find it has something to do with both.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 6, 2012)

anyways, back on topic

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4933231/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3425767/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3418448/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3362236/


----------



## Don (Feb 6, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> anyways, back on topic
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4933231/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3425767/
> ...



Only in the Den could ''back on topic'' mean ''let's post more pictures of dick bulge."


----------



## shteev (Feb 6, 2012)

Not really into Sergals, but DAYUMMMM

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3231066/

Fuckin' Zen, man.


----------



## Cain (Feb 6, 2012)

Piroshki said:


> I always say I'm asexual 'cause I don't care about getting laid, but that doesn't mean I can't appreciate a cute guy when I see one. :3
> http://linni-fight.deviantart.com/art/Clyde-205699110?q=favby%3Apiroshki%2F39231438&qo=18
> http://edheloth.deviantart.com/art/Music-Wave-151267604?q=favby:piroshki/39231438&qo=48
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6858872/
> ...


I have a thing for tails too. Big fluffy tails.


ryanleblanc said:


> I love diego <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 6, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> I have a thing for tails too. Big fluffy tails.



Truly, they are the best part. They're better with rings though.


----------



## shteev (Feb 7, 2012)

Finished Fur-Piled.

Shit should be named Murr-Piled.


----------



## GingerM (Feb 7, 2012)

Actually, I couldn't be "a gay". I could be "a person" who is gay. Or lesbian. Or bi. Or straight.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 7, 2012)

GingerM said:


> Actually, I couldn't be "a gay". I could be "a person" who is gay. Or lesbian. Or bi. Or straight.



I've been meaning to say that for a while, but I didn't want to interrupt this fascinating discussion.


----------



## Cain (Feb 7, 2012)

The_Mask said:


> Truly, they are the best part. They're better with rings though.


Hence, Rick Griffin's furret persona, which I posted somewhere up there. FLUFFY ASS TAIL.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 7, 2012)

gay butts 2 the dickening


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 7, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Hence, Rick Griffin's furret persona, which I posted somewhere up there. FLUFFY ASS TAIL.



Ok, for the life of me I can't figure out what a furret is.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 7, 2012)

The_Mask said:


> Ok, for the life of me I can't figure out what a furret is.



I think it's a Pokemon.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 8, 2012)

What a great thread, jcfynx never lets me down :V


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 8, 2012)

This hunky fellow is ridiculous.

Zheng is infinitely shy and precious.

I am digging this stuffed suit also.



GingerM said:


> Actually, I couldn't be "a gay". I could be "a person" who is gay. Or lesbian. Or bi. Or straight.



Actually you could be a person _whom_ is gay.


----------



## Cain (Feb 8, 2012)

The_Mask said:


> Ok, for the life of me I can't figure out what a furret is.


It's a pokemon. 


jcfynx said:


> This hunky fellow is ridiculous.
> 
> Zheng is infinitely shy and precious.
> 
> ...


Omjesus that first dude.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 8, 2012)

And there was me thinking it was half ferret and half something else.


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 8, 2012)

thanks to this thread, i now know i'm a raging faggot


----------



## shteev (Feb 8, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> thanks to this thread, i now know i'm a raging faggot



Heh. That's not the only thing that's raging.

imeanwhat


----------



## Milo (Feb 8, 2012)

so it exists


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 8, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> It's a pokemon.



Oh yeah, one of those ones I don't remember...I should go replay my pokemon games.


----------



## tetrahedron (Feb 9, 2012)

I am absolutely gay in the happiness and rainbows sense of it. My breath is taken away though to male anatomy the most, so its like asking if Leonardo da Vinci is gay an he's not. I don't believe most people on this thread are actually "gay", but just need to explore their masculinity of femininity, of femininity of masculinity more. A thread needs to be started on what "gay" is and how you have come to being "gay" outside of just sex for the sake of sex.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 10, 2012)

tetrahedron said:


> I am absolutely gay in the happiness and rainbows sense of it. My breath is taken away though to male anatomy the most, so its like asking if Leonardo da Vinci is gay an he's not. I don't believe most people on this thread are actually "gay", but just need to explore their masculinity of femininity, of femininity of masculinity more. A thread needs to be started on what "gay" is and how you have come to being "gay" outside of just sex for the sake of sex.



that sounds an interesting point, but I am having some trouble understanding what you are trying to say, could you explain in a little more detail for me? are you saying most people that call themselves gay are just in it for a little sexual pleasure and don't mind if it comes from another man? Or perhaps the opposite, that it is possible to admire the male form in a non sexual way and confuse that with sexuality?
For what it's worth, I have never gotten the point of masculinity and femininity outside of the physical characteristics, people just are themselves so far as I can tell.


----------



## tetrahedron (Feb 10, 2012)

In a way, ask what the female equivalt to a penis is and the answer is the clitoris(im surprised how many guys don't know that exist). And what the masculine equivalent of breasts? Well its the pecks with nipples(again im surprised just how many men don't ask why they have nipples). Eventually you get to ovaries being the equivalent of balls, and it goes on like this.  So in terms of physical, that's the relation, so if one is "gay" I think they just need to look for the more "masculine" of a "wo-Man" an vice versa for the "lesbian". There's nothing wrong loving an kissing an sleeping with guys or just admiring.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 10, 2012)

yes people are slightly similar if you want to contrive such similarities like that, though far from identical, and frankly there is a huge difference between a penis and anything a woman has, not least in the fact that the female variant is far from physically appealing, as well as much smaller, a totally different shape, and a totally different function. I am not going to go around looking at women and attempting to contrive vaguely masculine impressions of their appearance in an attempt to trick myself into finding them more physically attractive. Add in the fact that men and women are often mentally different too, and in the end you get that I have some interest in a friendship with a woman, yet would not find one sexually attractive in the same way, and certainly would not want to be physically intimate with one.
So, you believe that my attraction to men is actually a desire for some physical pleasure that I could get just as well from a woman, with no other reason?


----------



## tetrahedron (Feb 10, 2012)

in a way sort of, im Not asking that you go around looking for masculine attributes on a woman but something that compliments you, and I don't mean "tricking" yourself. I'll be honest, im in a similar situation in which i'd rather be with a certain man than a woman. That said in regard to what you said in the last sentence i believe the answer is yes. I'm not so sure that men and women are so different mentally. I think most of it is just culture brainwash and personal background(and something in the water). The only reason I get attracted to males forms is because they something about them I feel I need for myself, and often confused sexually, but im only saying that because I don't think im actually "gay".
https://d.facdn.net/art/nazuu-m0nster/1321987465.nazuu-m0nster_ming_copy.jpg


----------



## Cain (Feb 10, 2012)

Yo, can we get back on topic and post some more pictures of hot furries?
:V


----------



## tetrahedron (Feb 10, 2012)

Knock yourself out
e621.net/post/index?tags=alluring_ming
http://selker.narod.ru/CS_03.jpg
http://irkastan.net.ru/photo/26-0-284-3
http://irkastan.net.ru/photo/24-0-267-3

Tell me about the arab land


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 10, 2012)

Though, I don't think anyone really understands the physical and mental causes of sexuality. I, however, am more than happy with every aspect of my current partner, I enjoy talking to him, spending time with him, find him physically appealing, everything just seems to fit perfectly, I could not even begin to imagine feeling like that with any woman. And that's all I can say, so back on topic, nice pictures.


----------



## tetrahedron (Feb 10, 2012)

this coming from someone who's in aw of the male but wants 10 children

https://d.facdn.net/art/selker/1226853177.selker_amillionlightyears.jpg
https://d.facdn.net/art/selker/1235328521.selker_shot.jpg


----------



## Blutide (Feb 10, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> Someone's going to post this some time, might as well be me:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7005048
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6030764/[Quote]
> 
> Omg that pose gets me every time.....god yes.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 10, 2012)

tetrahedron said:


> I am absolutely gay in the happiness and  rainbows sense of it. My breath is taken away though to male anatomy the  most, so its like asking if Leonardo da Vinci is gay an he's not. I  don't believe most people on this thread are actually "gay", but just  need to explore their masculinity of femininity, of femininity of  masculinity more. A thread needs to be started on what "gay" is and how  you have come to being "gay" outside of just sex for the sake of  sex.





tetrahedron said:


> The only reason I get attracted to males forms is because they something about them I feel I need for myself, and often confused sexually, but im only saying that because I don't think im actually "gay".


Sounds like you're maybe bi leaning gay. Also your posts are very confusing.


----------



## Xash (Feb 10, 2012)

*gasps* no mention of me?! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7262570/


----------



## sobana (Feb 13, 2012)

What if you are not gay just European?


----------



## Cain (Feb 13, 2012)

sobana said:


> What if you are not gay just European?


Get out.
Get the FUCK out.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 13, 2012)

Xash said:


> *gasps* no mention of me?! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7262570/



That's not you, that's an animal-human hybrid with a facial tumor.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 13, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Get out.
> Get the FUCK out.



Wow, what a violent response

Is the joke from Family Guy?


----------



## ryanleblanc (Feb 13, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Wow, what a violent response
> 
> Is the joke from Family Guy?


It could be a genuine response to an offensive comment. You never know. But one thing's for sure, that Gay/European joke that caused Tybalt's outburst was quite the asshole comment and I agree with Tybalt to a degree.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 13, 2012)

i need more gayness of my sona


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 13, 2012)

ryanleblanc said:


> It could be a genuine response to an offensive comment. You never know. But one thing's for sure, that Gay/European joke that caused *Tybalt*'s outburst was quite the asshole comment and I agree with *Tybalt* to a degree.



?;'

I interpreted it as a dig at americans who perceive the... "openness" of European culture, and its affinity for the arts as a sign of homosexuality, as per gay stereotype and so forth

Oh who am I kidding


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 14, 2012)

Somebody better have the hots for my old fursona...


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 14, 2012)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Somebody better have the hots for my old fursona...



oh murr semicolonvee


----------



## Gucci Mane (Feb 14, 2012)

i dont know the question but the answer is yes


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 14, 2012)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Somebody better have the hots for my old fursona...



Never trust a squirrel...ever.


----------



## Cain (Feb 14, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Wow, what a violent response
> 
> Is the joke from Family Guy?


No.
That idiot is stating a stupid and moronic stereotype that's been drifting around the states in the realms of the stupid.



ryanleblanc said:


> It could be a genuine response to an offensive comment. You never know. But one thing's for sure, that Gay/European joke that caused Tybalt's outburst was quite the asshole comment and I agree with Tybalt to a degree.


Tybalt's outburst?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 14, 2012)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Somebody better have the hots for my old fursona...


How can you say that when you have Clarice the Chipmunk as your avatar?!


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 14, 2012)

The_Mask said:


> Never trust a squirrel...ever.



A trend I've noticed with your posts is that I'm frequently caught asking "why"

Why would we never trust a squirrel

And how is this relevant




Jagged Edge said:


> No.





Jagged Edge said:


> That idiot is stating a stupid and moronic stereotype that's been drifting around the states in the realms of the stupid.
> 
> 
> Tybalt's outburst?



He probably meant it in jest, I think

and the other guy mixed you up with me~

Edit:
Somehow Jagged's post got divided into two when I copy pasted
and no matter how many times I go in to edit the quote to be one, it reverts back to being two

What a strange occurrence


----------



## shteev (Feb 14, 2012)

This is what I'm talking about.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 14, 2012)

yup


----------



## Piroshki (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/7128297/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/6243354/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6789936/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6842911/


----------



## Lazykins (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm straight, but if I was gay I'd be gay for Rucks and that voice of his.







But everybody's gay for Rucks, so I'm pretty much safe.

Edit: Plus he isn't a furry. But it must be said.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 14, 2012)

is that... mark twain?


----------



## Lazykins (Feb 14, 2012)

Close, but no cigar. Rucks is a character from Bastion. A game which to this day I hold as one of the greatest games ever made.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVHn0eyGZAA

His voice. His voice. His oh so sexy voice. It defies genders and will grab you by the crotch.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 14, 2012)

Lazykins said:


> Close, but no cigar. Rucks is a character from Bastion. A game which to this day I hold as one of the greatest games ever made.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVHn0eyGZAA
> 
> His voice. His voice. His oh so sexy voice. It defies genders and will grab you by the crotch.



Meh.
Nice, but not that nice.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 14, 2012)

Lazykins said:


> But everybody's gay for Rucks, so I'm pretty much safe.



dirty old man


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 15, 2012)

Could there be some lesbians here too so I can like what they post?


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 15, 2012)

This thread feeds the furfag within me. =D


----------



## Onnes (Feb 15, 2012)

Commiecomrade said:


> Could there be some lesbians here too so I can like what they post?



Just pretend all the androgynous ones are female.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 15, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Just pretend all the androgynous ones are female.



but even those have dicks the size of your forearm


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 15, 2012)

So many kawaii otokos in this thread.

All I'm saying is I would so yaoi this hito.

And quite possibly this one.

That's all I'm saying. #^_^#


----------



## Aetius (Feb 15, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> So many kawaii otokos in this thread.
> 
> All I'm saying is I would so yaoi this hito.
> 
> ...



My Gaydar blew up.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Feb 15, 2012)

me reading thread


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 16, 2012)

It is literally a crime to only link to one fellow by Peritian.

Judge please lock me up.

I must, however, submit that this is an inaccurate representation of cats, as they are universally skinny, whingeing junk munchers.


----------



## Black-Rose333 (Feb 16, 2012)

Lol, I am gay..


----------



## Cain (Feb 16, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> It is literally a crime to only link to one fellow by Peritian.
> 
> Judge please lock me up.
> 
> I must, however, submit that this is an inaccurate representation of cats, as they are universally skinny, whingeing junk munchers.


Aaaaaaa want


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 16, 2012)

oh christ there's too much animu anatomy in here, i don't think i can last another page. D:


----------



## Piroshki (Feb 16, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> oh christ there's too much animu anatomy in here, i don't think i can last another page. D:



Look at this, and then the animu anatomy in here will be a relief. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5501267/


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 16, 2012)

Piroshki said:


> Look at this, and then the animu anatomy in here will be a relief.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5501267/


ASSHOLE, WHY DID YOU LINK ME TO FIREBALL20XL?! It's not 2003 anymore and I've been struggling to forget about how awful it is and how much I enjoyed it when I was 13. ;__;


----------



## shteev (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh my god Keihound.

hawthawthawthawthawt


----------



## Cain (Feb 16, 2012)

Piroshki said:


> http://www.fireball20xl.com/lightningbuster/?id=168
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5501267/


<3


----------



## Piroshki (Feb 16, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> ASSHOLE, WHY DID YOU LINK ME TO FIREBALL20XL?! It's not 2003 anymore and I've been struggling to forget about how awful it is and how much I enjoyed it when I was 13. ;__;



I'M SORRY ;n;
Boxer Hockey's a great comic, though, totally worth checking out. I just visited Fireball20xl for the first time today because BH is hosted there and linked to it, but most of the other webcomics I looked at there just gave me a headache.


----------



## tetrahedron (Feb 17, 2012)

Its all over

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2446512/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2675839/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3827336/


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 17, 2012)

tetrahedron said:


> Its all over
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2446512/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2675839/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3827336/


Sweet Jesus, we might as well be posting pictures of real dogs at this point.


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 17, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> Sweet Jesus, we might as well be posting pictures of real dogs at this point.



Someone doesn't watch Blotch. :V


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 17, 2012)

Who says romance is dead?

I could sure think of how I'd like to fine tune his instrument (I'm talking about his junk)

Autistic stare aside I could completely wreck this.


----------



## Piroshki (Feb 17, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> Autistic stare aside I could completely wreck this.



I swear that is a girl with a flat chest.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7415330
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5806461


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 17, 2012)

Piroshki said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7415330



Nero's a half-decent lay. B)


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 19, 2012)

What do you think you're doing to your brother, young man? This crosses a family boundary you cannot uncross.

The filth will never leave you no matter how hard you scrub.

Were you aware? Japanese children's characters can be strangely sexy.


----------



## Cain (Feb 19, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> What do you think you're doing to your brother, young man? This crosses a family boundary you cannot uncross.
> 
> The filth will never leave you no matter how hard you scrub.
> 
> Were you aware? Japanese children's characters can be strangely sexy.



Whoa, we've progressed to e621? 
Looking at the titles of the links, I'm glad my ISP blocks e621.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 19, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Someone doesn't watch Blotch. :V


No, because I don't feel comfortable in looking at porn of characters that might as well be my parents' pet dog.


----------



## Cain (Feb 19, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> No, because I don't feel comfortable in looking at porn of characters that might as well be my parents' pet dog.


Porn is only a small part of Blotch's portfolio. He does brilliant real-life/imitation art, and really does give the essence of 'anthro' in 'anthropomorphic'. Take a look at Nordguard, as an example.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 19, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Porn is only a small part of Blotch's portfolio. He does brilliant real-life/imitation art, and really does give the essence of 'anthro' in 'anthropomorphic'. Take a look at Nordguard, as an example.


Soft-core porn is porn too, you know!

On a more serious note, no thanks. Blotch and artists like him creep me out, period. Realistic furry art strikes me as boring and creepy at the same time.


----------



## triage (Feb 19, 2012)

blotch is two people


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 19, 2012)

triage said:


> blotch is two people


I forgot but that's probably because I never considered Blotch to be very memorable.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 19, 2012)

triage said:


> blotch is two people



And two girls on top of that.

Confession time: I've always had a soft spot for beards. I've said in the past they make a man look "more prestigious": that's true, but the word that actually comes to mind first is "cuter". 
Not that I'd like to sleep with one, but cuteness is a concept that I apply to practically anything.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> Soft-core porn is porn too, you know!
> 
> On a more serious note, no thanks. Blotch and artists like him creep me out, period. Realistic furry art strikes me as boring and creepy at the same time.


Well I find the full pic that your avatar is from creepy so we're even then. >=[


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 19, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Well I find the full pic that your avatar is from creepy so we're even then. >=[


I should be surprised that you find something so completely non-sexual creepy but you are FAF's favorite gay fox, so...


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 19, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> I should be surprised that you find something so completely non-sexual creepy but you are FAF's favorite gay fox, so...



That joke is ancient history now.
Also, where's that picture?


----------



## Onnes (Feb 19, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Confession time: I've always had a soft spot for beards. I've said in the past they make a man look "more prestigious": that's true, but the word that actually comes to mind first is "cuter".
> Not that I'd like to sleep with one, but cuteness is a concept that I apply to practically anything.



I'd usually consider "prestigious" and "cute" to be contradictory descriptors. I think most people, in the US at least, go the opposite direction with their thoughts of facial hair: less prestige and less cute.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Feb 19, 2012)

Onnes said:


> people think my beard is classless


Beardgod, it's a sign! Maybe Carranza is _the one_ !!!


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 19, 2012)

Onnes said:


> I'd usually consider "prestigious" and "cute" to be contradictory descriptors. I think most people, in the US at least, go the opposite direction with their thoughts of facial hair: less prestige and less cute.



People in general seem to have something against beards from my experience (especially women, for sensible reasons) and normally associate them with authority figures, age and poor hygiene, so I guess that's why they usually don't go together.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Feb 19, 2012)

My faves is about to gain a huge influx


----------



## Cain (Feb 20, 2012)

triage said:


> blotch is two people


I know that, and I know they're both female.
You try using the correct pronouns when talking about blotch.
I decided to just leave him as male. Easier.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 20, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> You damn right you should be scared of Arnold Schwarzenegger.



Yeah, I mean, he might...

BECOME GOVERNOR OF YOUR STATE

/mindfuck


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Feb 20, 2012)

Back on topic


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 20, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> That joke is ancient history now.
> Also, where's that picture?


Who said anything about t being a joke? ;]

Also, it's on my FA (warning, nipple).


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 20, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> Who said anything about t being a joke? ;]
> 
> Also, it's on my FA (warning, nipple).



"You're not allowed to view this image", well I should've guessed as much.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 20, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> "You're not allowed to view this image", well I should've guessed as much.


Well, shit. I would've preferred to just post it as a general submission but I knew that some fucking prude would complain about the non-sexual nudity if I did. :/


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 20, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> Well, shit. I would've preferred to just post it as a general submission but I knew that some fucking prude would complain about the non-sexual nudity if I did. :/



Alligators do not have mammary glands, this is highly inaccurate.

That being said, I'd nail her.

Let me see that thong.

Oh baby.

That thong th-thong thong thong.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 20, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> Alligators do not have mammary glands, this is highly inaccurate.
> 
> That being said, I'd nail her.


So is being able to stand on two legs.

Also, I didn't know you bend that way. <3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> I should be surprised that you find something so completely non-sexual creepy but you are FAF's favorite gay fox, so...



Yes it is so not sexual with the giant beach ball tits http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7359820 (NWS)

Also I'm not gay I am bi, and I am far from this forums favorite anything >=[


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 20, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Yes it is so not sexual with the giant beach ball tits http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7359820
> 
> Also I'm not gay I am bi, and I am far from this forums favorite anything >=[


Fuck it, you're a prude. Go read some Playboy, it's the only thing that can save you at this point.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> Fuck it, you're a prude. Go read some Playboy, it's the only thing that can save you at this point.



I love how furries' first response to someone disliking their sexual art is "PRUDE!"

Disliking that does not make me a prude, and you're going to have a hard time arguing that there were no sexual intentions when the artist drew that, especially in this fandom. I am also unsure what I am supposed to be saved from.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 20, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I am also unsure what I am supposed to be saved from.



From... not being a sexual deviant?


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 20, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> I didn't know you bend that way. <3



I'll do ya good. (;


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 21, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I love how furries' first response to someone disliking their sexual art is "PRUDE!"
> 
> Disliking that does not make me a prude, and you're going to have a hard time arguing that there were no sexual intentions when the artist drew that, especially in this fandom. I am also unsure what I am supposed to be saved from.


No sexual arousal, no kind of erotic pose, ONE nipple. Showing nipples doesn't automatically make something porn. I don't see how anyone's supposed to fap to this. It wasn't my decision for it to be a nude but it's nothing that I regret because it's perfectly harmless. If you were more secure about yourself then this wouldn't bother you.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> No sexual arousal, no kind of erotic pose, ONE nipple. Showing nipples doesn't automatically make something porn. I don't see how anyone's supposed to fap to this. It wasn't my decision for it to be a nude but it's nothing that I regret because it's perfectly harmless. If you were more secure about yourself then this wouldn't bother you.



I see we're at the throw random insults to see if one sticks defense now. I am secure about myself but you can keep trying if you want.

My point is, it's nudity for the sake of nudity. It's like those dumb pics that furries do where a guy just has a random boner for no reason. The nudity adds absolutely nothing to the pic. You can't play it off as artistic nudity either. The artist just randomly decided to throw in giant tits with those awful henti nipples that look nothing like actual nipples. The only purpose of it is "hurr boobs r hawt!" just like those random boner pics are only because "murr dog dickz!".


Anyways this derail has gone on far too long so if you wish to continue this debate send me a private message.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 21, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I see we're at the throw random insults to see if one sticks defense now. I am secure about myself but you can keep trying if you want.
> 
> My point is, it's nudity for the sake of nudity. It's like those dumb pics that furries do where a guy just has a random boner for no reason. The nudity adds absolutely nothing to the pic. You can't play it off as artistic nudity either. The artist just randomly decided to throw in giant tits with those awful henti nipples that look nothing like actual nipples. The only purpose of it is "hurr boobs r hawt!" just like those random boner pics are only because "murr dog dickz!".
> 
> ...


That could very well be the case but that's not the issue here, the issue is you acting like a soccer mom to MY picture in a thread where everyone is secretly masturbating to gay soft core furry porn that's more sexually charged than what I posted (at someone's request).


----------



## Ames (Feb 21, 2012)

DANCE MAN [HOLY FUCK NWS]

>more painfully homoerotic than anything else posted so far


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> That could very well be the case but that's not the issue here, the issue is you acting like a soccer mom to MY picture in a thread where everyone is secretly masturbating to gay soft core furry porn that's more sexually charged than what I posted (at someone's request).


That's great and all but I said let's take it to PMs k?


JamesB said:


> DANCE MAN [HOLY FUCK NWS]
> 
> >more painfully homoerotic than anything else posted so far


I kept expecting something terrible to happen while watching that.


----------



## Sexto Gato (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm usually into chibi furry art, so I can't really say for sure that I am totally gay, but I would not mind hugging these cute dudes;

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5924183/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6823572/

;3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 22, 2012)

Sexto Gato said:


> I'm usually into chibi furry art, so I can't really say for sure that I am totally gay, but I would not mind hugging these cute dudes;
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5924183/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6823572/
> ...


What does chibi art have to do with being gay? o_o


----------



## Cain (Feb 22, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> What does chibi art have to do with being gay? o_o


It looks really girlish? 
*shrugs*


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 22, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> It looks really girlish?
> *shrugs*



Which overlaps with the "showing my feelings  and tastes openly means I'm gay" stereotype.

EDIT: also the "boys musn't like cute things" stereotype.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 22, 2012)

Sexto Gato said:


> I'm usually into chibi furry art, so I can't really say for sure that I am totally gay, but I would not mind hugging these cute dudes;
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5924183/



You can't tell me you wouldn't hit that.


----------

